

Open Source Version of Google’s Container Stack - billwashere
https://github.com/google/lmctfy

======
jaytaylor
Can anyone comment on how this compares to LXC? Why should we prefer or use
this when LXC already exists and is stable?

~~~
jameskilton
From the readme:

>> lmctfy runs best when it owns all containers in a machine so it is not
recommended to run lmctfy alongside LXC or another container system (although
given some configuration, it can be made to work).

At first I thought this might be Docker-esque, but it's a completely different
stack solving the same problems.

------
SEJeff
Sounds like a poor man's docker?

[1] [http://docker.io](http://docker.io)

~~~
shykes
This actually looks like a nice potential execution backend for docker.
Currently docker shells out to lxc-start with a generated configuration - I
would rather bind to a small low-level library which just handles the
namespacing and cgroup work. It looks like lmctfy could be that library.

~~~
oscargrouch
Also this can be very handy as a C library, so you can embed it:

[https://github.com/google/lmctfy/blob/master/include/lmctfy....](https://github.com/google/lmctfy/blob/master/include/lmctfy.h)

People naturally compare this to Docker but given that Google is a heavy-
weight in that domain, and things like App Engine are here for ages.. this
probably will be very a good container library and tool with time..

